# Abrechnung teleflate



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

Auf einer Telefonrechnung taucht der Name e-at-web.com auf. Diese Seite verweist weiter auf www.teleflate.com
http://www.teleflate.com/impressum.html

Diese website ist registriert seit 9/03 auf A.J., Palma de Mallorca. Es ist eine Telefonnummer angegeben, die lautet 0049 (???) und dann lauter Nuller. Hat da jemand was geändert?

Nun war aber die Einwahl VOR 9/03 und daher gehe ich davon aus, dass teleflate doch klar sagen muss, woher sie ihre Ansprüche haben, oder?

Eine weitere Frage: Ebenfalls beteiligt an der Anwahl ist Internet Clearing. Ist etwas über einen Zusammenhang beider Firmen bekannt?

Die auf dem ursprünglichen EVN genannte Firma hat sich niemals gemeldet, allerdings meldete sich eine Firma iCom Media. Wer ist denn das nun wieder?  0 

Die ursprünglich angegebene Firma bietet eine Reihe erotischer und nicht erotischer Inhalte an, es ist aber völlig unklar, wann und wie irgendetwas von diesem content genutzt wurde. Die Kontakte, die von dieser ursprünglichen Firma als Werbepartner genannt werden, führen zu einer Adresse auf Mallorca (Herr J.R.Ar.) und zu einer deutsch-tschechisch-ungarischen Firma.

Die Einwahlnummern waren 0190-0-95292 (in-telegence) und 0900-5655656 (nummerndirekt/in-telegence). Leider habe ich in diesem Fall schlicht und einfach NICHTS in der Hand, da der betroffene PC inzwischen gut gesäubert wurde. Nicht von mir, versteht sich...

Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass ich mich auf die Aussagen der Betroffenen verlassen kann, die sich nicht bewusst eingewählt haben. Ich habe Ihnen schon alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten präsentiert, wo man sich solche dialer holen kann - aber nichts, an das sie sich erinnern konnten, war dabei.

Zivilrechtlich würde ich ihre Chancen als äußerst schlecht ansehen, da die Einwahl vor dem 15.08.03 stattgefunden hat.

Irgendwelche Ideen???


----------



## cicojaka (21 Januar 2004)

*wie oft passiert das noch???*

googlen bildet. Sorry, habe Anmeldeprobleme!


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2004)

*Re: wie oft passiert das noch???*



			
				fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:  :evil:  :evil:
> [email protected] Ich bin irgendwie immer wieder abgemeldet. Zu blöd...


Setz doch mal den Haken für die Speicherung der Einstellungen.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Januar 2004)

Also mal grundsätzlich:

Wer der richtige Anspruchsteller sein will, erfährst du, wenn er dich angeht. Also (wenn fest steht, dass keine gewollte Anwahl statt fand) einfach erst mal warten, wer sich so berühmt (Telekomanteil natürklich zahlen!).

Wer auch immer dann kommt, darf die Aktivlegitimation / Forderungsinhaberschaft zunächst belegen. Also Rechtsnachfolge, Abtretung, Factoring, Was-auch-immer. Und danach weißt du mehr.

Und - soweit ich erkennen kann - ausländische Forderungsinhaber klagen nicht ...


----------



## cicojaka (24 Januar 2004)

Hmm. Da suche ich mich 7 Wochen lang dumm und dämlich, dabei liegt alles so schon auf dem Präsentierteller bei http://www.***

[edit: Rücknahme der Sebstzensur: www.icomag.de]

Da sag ich nur noch:

 :tannenbaum:


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2004)

> iCom Media AG
> 
> Postfach 460248
> 50841 Köln



Schade , na ja wenn es kein vollständiges Impressum gibt , wofür gibt es Whois   

Dann werden wir dem Kölner Westen mal einen Besuch abstatten, und mal schauen 
warum die so gschamig sind mit ihrer Adresse 

cp


----------



## dialerfucker (24 Januar 2004)

Moin cp,

vielleicht weil sie, trotz xxl-Anforderungen, immer noch mit der Sprache ringen:


> Selbstsändiges Arbeiten



aus: www.icomag.de/jobs.html

Gruzz df


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

Kleines update: Inzwischen schickte eine Anwaltskanzlei aus Bayern ein Mahnschreiben für eine auf dem EVN der Firma in-telegence gar nicht genannte Nummer (?????)


Der Anbieter ist jetzt plötzlich "Consul Info". Der eingesetzte dialer ist ein TSCash, der bei der Einwahl mit 0190 mit der Einstellung "msdial=y" agierte. Bei der RegTP steht unter dieser [neuen!] Nummer ein Dialer, dem die Registrierung entzogen worden ist. [edit: vielleicht kommt ja noch eine neue Nummer, ich bin gespannt] 

[edit: ein Consul-Info-Dialer]

Eine Strafanzeige scheiterte bisher daran, dass unklar ist, gegen wen sie sich richten sollte - oder, besser gesagt, gegen wen NICHT 

Dass da zivilrechtlich seitens der Firma icom ein Anspruch durchsetzbar sein sollte, erscheint mir höchst unwahrscheinlich und insofern bin ich nach einem Vierteljahr eigentlich jetzt mit meinem Auftrag an mich selbst fertig 

Das freut sicher nicht nur mich...


----------



## cicojaka (20 März 2004)

*****


----------

